
How Does the Economy Feel to You? - brianclements
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/economy/anxiety-index/what-marketplace-edison-research-poll-found
======
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
brianclements
The poll data can be found here[1]

[1]
[http://www.marketplace.org/sites/default/files/marketplacepo...](http://www.marketplace.org/sites/default/files/marketplacepoll.pdf)

